# Made to measure UPVC/Aluminium Door



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm struggling to find anywhere from an initial Google that could quote me for a bespoke UPVC or Aluminium door for the size I want. 

I want to replace the French doors that are currently in place. Where the join for the doors in the middle is, it takes up a huge section that blocks light, our view etc.

The aperture is standard for French doors at 1190

I would like to have one large single fully glazed door but I am struggling.

Any ideas or people you can recommend?

Kindest


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi mate,

This guy is fantastic :thumb:

Craig Brookes

https://correctchoicewindows.com/

No BS, just a decent guy & company.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi mate.

I had a look, and b&q does a glazed back door up to a max of 1000mm. You could fit that with a small 100mm glazed panel at one side perhaps.

https://crystal-direct-configurator.co.uk/b_q/#design-c

Alternatively, you could go for a solid wood door to get a custom size. @dchapman88 can help with that, as his company makes bespoke doors and windows.

Might also be worth a quick visit to a local door supplier, as they may well be able to make what you want.

Good luck!!

N

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Can't find anything yet.

Would an offset one work better?
https://www.flyingdoors.co.uk/shop/...MInOLbx7Pi8QIVkL7tCh0dAwAMEAYYBCABEgIjbPD_BwE


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thank you for your suggestions so far 

Internal doors it seems are no problem for up to 2metres on all the standard configurators etc but not for a single panel external door. 

@dchapman88 I'd be very happy if you were able to quote for a pre-hung external door with total outer frame size of 1190 x by 2050. Standing outside looking at the door, hinges on the left side and opening outwards towards the garden. With the pane of glass in the middle as large as possible.

Is this possible?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Andy from Sandy said:


> Can't find anything yet.
> 
> Would an offset one work better?
> https://www.flyingdoors.co.uk/shop/...MInOLbx7Pi8QIVkL7tCh0dAwAMEAYYBCABEgIjbPD_BwE


Thank you but the reason for wanting a single door is so that we get a totally unobstructed view out and for light coming in.

The difference on a sunny day with the french doors open vs closed even though there is full height glass in both sides, the light difference in the room is quite astonishing.

Also just more pleasant to look out with nothing in the way.

Really appreciate you looking for me.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Starbuck88 said:


> Thank you for your suggestions so far
> 
> Internal doors it seems are no problem for up to 2metres on all the standard configurators etc but not for a single panel external door.
> 
> ...


I've PM'd you...

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

dchapman88 said:


> I've PM'd you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Just replied, it appears I'm just too far away for you so if anybody else has any ideas or recommendations, please fire away


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

dchapman88 said:


> I've PM'd you...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk





Starbuck88 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Just replied, it appears I'm just too far away for you so if anybody else has any ideas or recommendations, please fire away


Worth a shot Anyhoo.

N

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

If you don't mind wood. I'd get a quote from a local joinery company. I know you can have wider doors in timber than uPVC. It will give you a starting point

We replaced old aluminium sliding patio doors with wooden french doors and very pleased. Had we gone with plastic would have been looking at inserts, which imo didn't look great.

Sent from my moto g(7) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

baxlin said:


> Whereabouts are you?


PM'd :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

900 is the normal size for a PVC door, the reason being, after this the door will sag as the hinges aren't designed to take the weight. 

You might get an Aluminium or Timber, but I don't think you'll get a PVC door that wide.


----------

